# Egyptian Princess or Michael Jackson? (PIC) view!



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Egyptian Princess or Michael Jackson? (PIC) view!*










Yikes


----------



## Hawgcop15 (Mar 1, 2007)

Same nose job!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Lousy photoshop


----------

